# Drain insertion olecranon bursa



## joycekm (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone know what the CPT code is for drain insertion/placement?  MD did an aspiration and drain insertion into the olecranon bursa due to elbow seroma status post olecranon mass removal.  I know the aspiration is 20605 but am unable to find a code for drain placement. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

